# Kidney Puncher Ni80



## zadiac (16/2/17)

@Kurt Yeo, when will you have the Kidney Puncher Ni80 24g and 26g in stock again? I'd like to try them out. Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kurt Yeo (16/2/17)

zadiac said:


> @Kurt Yeo, when will you have the Kidney Puncher Ni80 24g and 26g in stock again? I'd like to try them out. Thanks.


Currently stuck in customs, really not sure on when they will be released. I will post to my thread when the stock arrives

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (16/2/17)

Thanks. I will watch for it.


----------

